

Learning Ruby with the Edgecase Ruby Koans - Dylanfm
http://www.rubykoans.com/

======
erikpukinskis
This is pretty cool. But what is the target audience? Is it for people who
already know how to program? I think some novices would have a really hard
time just with downloading, running the right file, understanding the output
enough to open the right source file, and then know how to edit that file just
based on what was in it.

But a PHP programmer or something... they should be able to do it.

~~~
sprout
I've always felt neglected trying to find tutorials that will actually help me
as a programmer learn a new language, as opposed to tutorials that spend a lot
of time teaching how to program.

~~~
seanmccann
What a great tool! This tutorial definitely teaches you the Ruby language,
rather than programming in general.

